# Not for me!! Kite Wake-boarding on Lake Michigan



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Wandering up the shore near Kenosha, while looking for a salmon fishing spot..I came across this guy. It was too windy to cast into the surf ( 20/30 lb salmon were fighting to get up river to make love)...so I was looking for some river access.

All shot with the Sony H5 with no attachments...


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks like fun but I'll be right there spectating with ya Rich. No way! Did you see him get any big air? Some of those guys get 20+ feet it seems like.


----------



## rendon (Jul 15, 2006)

That does look like fun......we have seen people doing that at the Texas City *****.....It is fun to watch....


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yea, well down here in Texas, we don't have to worry about the wet-suits....

Of course, he doesn't have to worry about jellyfish; sting-rays; sharks and sweat running down into his eyes! 
We are back home now..No more Wisconsin/Illinois shots for a long time 

regards, Rich


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome home. I enjoyed you sharing your vacation with us.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

He doesn't want to get air because he doesn't want to get in the water. It's probably 55 or 60 degrees.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

> We are back home now..


Welcome back, welcome back, welcome back!

Mike


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Pocboy said:


> He doesn't want to get air because he doesn't want to get in the water. It's probably 55 or 60 degrees.


Yeah probably. I grew up in Mich and have spent many a day swimming in water that temp. Kind of a shock to the system when you jump in abruptly. It looks pretty dirty in Rich's pics, must have been pretty rough for a few days!


----------

